# General > Biodiversity >  Invitation to Bumblebee talk

## Birdie Wife

Richard Comont from the Bumblebee Conservation Trust is doing a talk about why and how to monitor bumblebees at the Science Festival in Wick on Saturday - poster attached. It's just before the family event starts so you won't miss any of the action later on!

All welcome  :Smile:

----------


## Kenn

Got involved with The Bumble Bee Conservation group some 4 years back, it's has been educating, fun, funny ( folk wondering why me and my partner sticking our noses into flower patches etc,) please go along and support this very worthwhile cause.

----------


## Rheghead

A massive support for Bee Action Week from Green MEPs.  Best way to support bees is to putting your vote towards a Green MEP this Euro elections this May. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUKr...&feature=share

----------

